# FS: Fine Design Drag Car



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Fine Design Drag car. Comes with servo, battery packs (which isn't in the pictures), and receiver. I just got through breaking the car down to cleaning it up and doing a few mods to the roller.

Hate to sell it even though I just got it this weekend, but I just bought a Pro Mod car last night.

Needs new rear tires and put your motor & speed control and go racing.

$80.00 plus shipping. Located in Cypress.

For more info email me at [email protected]


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

dropped price down to $65.00. Need to move it out ASAP!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

your are killing me man!!


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

I left you a PM.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

sent it back..


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sold


----------

